# Irritan with odd white bump



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

My irritan every once in a while will bump his chin and have a white mark, it has not gone away and when I looked closely today I noticed it was thin and extended off his chin... I was very disturbed to see that is it some kind of a fungus? or is it ich!?

Never had a problem like this before


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

It's from ramming the glass. Its not uncommon. Could be stress related, or he could just be an angry f*ck.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

It's probably the stress of knowing you're trying to sell his badass.









But seriously, I'd add some salt and up the temp to be on the safe side.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

My irritans bump on his chin has never gone away. He never stops ramming the glass, and unless he does, it never will go away.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Don't add salt, don't adjust temp. He will be fine.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

just a chin bump


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Yea my irritan is a wild man and def swims crazy but the bump is defined on the outside of his lower jaw... not the lower jaw being white...

shhhh.. he doesnt know yet


----------

